

Microsoft getting into the platform as a service market in a rather major though stealthy way - edw519
http://blogs.zdnet.com/Greenbaum/?p=158

======
DarrenStuart
I like the look of some of these products that MS are working on but there is
noway I am going to touch them until they become offical 1.1 releases.

